# An interesting tofu dessert



## Haggis (Jan 13, 2005)

Made this awhile ago, it was different but certainly in no ways bad. No cooking required apart from caramelising the sugar if you want to form a toffee on the top of it creme brulee style.

1 mango, cut into cubes
juice from 1/2 lime
250g silken tofu
170g tinned passionfruit in syrup
1 to 2 tbsp coconut milk
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 tsp coconut essence
1 tbsp rice syrup (can substiture honey for this)
150g blueberries
2 tbsp grated palm sugar (optional)


In a food processor, blend all ingredients except berries and sugar. Divide blueberries into heatproof dishes then spoon over the tofu filling. Cover with plastic wrap and chill well for at least 2 hours before serving.

To serve, spinkle the top of each dish with palm sugar and grill on high for 1 minute until palm sugar has caramelised.


----------



## Audeo (Jan 15, 2005)

This one sure rings my bell, Haggis!  It sounds wonderful!

I really like the idea of serving it bruleed!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 15, 2005)

This is much like the tofu smoothies I make at home.  But to use it as a smooth dessert, custard style, topped with the caramelized sugar, that's just a stroke of genius.  My hat's off to you, Haggis.

I have to think that the addition of plain yougurt would be good with this also.  And most fruits go well with the tofu, and carrots add a beutiful color.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Haggis (Jan 16, 2005)

I can't take credit for this, I am just the messenger .

When I had it I believe the tofu "custard" was perhaps too sweet (nothing to do with the toffee on top) but that was because I substituted honey for the rice syrup and may have gone a little heavy handed. Perhaps honey is sweeter than rice syrup? I have no idea.


----------



## pmartin (Jan 17, 2005)

*tofu*

while tofu is healthier than whole or condensed milk, it often has a grainy texture which is very offputting.  still, if the texture is ordinary, then this dessert has much less fat than one using cream.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 17, 2005)

This dessert has a very silky and creamy like consistency. Perhaps the addition of the passionfruit and mango pulp helped?


----------

